# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Международный конкурс-фестиваль детского и молодежного творчества «БАЛтийское соЗВЕЗДие»

## БАЛтийское соЗВЕЗДие

Международный конкурс - фестиваль детского и молодежного творчества является обладателем Диплома Государственной Думы Российской Федерации "Лучшие проекты России"!!!
Конкурсы-фестивали детского и молодежного творчества "БАЛтийское соЗВЕЗДие"проводились в городах: Санкт-Петербург, Анапа, Сочи, Омск ,а с 2009 года творчеству участников наших конкурсов-фестивалей помимо российских городов распахнут двери западные страны
Наши фестивали не являются единственными в стране, но они одни из немногих, которые получили поддержку у власти и у ведущих учреждений культуры и образования.
Наши проекты проходят при поддержке Комитета по культуре Государственной Думы РФ, Комитета по культуре Санкт - Петербурга,Государственного Академического театра Балета имени Л. Якобсона, Московского Международного Фонда содействия ЮНЕСКО.
Детское и молодежное творчество – это огромный труд, формирующий годами яркие коллективы и исполнителей. Любая поездка на конкурс – это результат проделанной работы и возможность получить материал, способствующий дальнейшему творческому росту.
Оргкомитет фестиваля - это профессиональная команда, которая имеет опыт и прямое отношение к культуре и искусству!!!


*БАЛтийское соЗВЕЗДие приглашает принять участие творческие коллективы и отдельных исполнителей в своих проектах.*

C 23 ИЮНЯ по 8 ИЮЛЯ 2009 года - город - курорт ГЕЛЕНДЖИК.

С 18 ОКТЯБРЯ по 23 ОКТЯБРЯ 2009 года - грод Санкт - Петербург.

САЙТ БАЛтийского соЗВЕЗДия   ---  www.balzvezd.blogspot.com

*ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ

о проведении Международного конкурса-фестиваля детского и молодежного творчества

«БАЛтийское соЗВЕЗДие»

Город - курорт Геленджик

Краснодарский край

20.06.2009 – 5.07.2009
*
1. Цели и задачи:

Международный конкурс фестиваль детского и юношеского творчества проводится при поддержке Комитета по культуре и искусству Государственной Думы Российской Федерации, Академического театра Балета им. Л. Якобсона с целью выявления наиболее талантливых и ярких исполнителей, раскрытия творческого потенциала детей и молодежи. Возрождение самобытного народного художественного творчества, популяризации различных видов и направлений творческой деятельности, повышения профессионального уровня творческих коллективов и отдельных исполнителей, ознакомления руководителей и детей с новыми тенденциями и направлениями в искусстве, педагогике через работу творческих лабораторий, мастер-классов ведущих педагогов России, стран ближнего и дальнего зарубежья. Создания условий для реализации творческого потенциала и возможности творческого общения, организация активного отдыха.

2. Место проведения:

Детский оздоровительный центр где будет проходить наш фестиваль - конкурс находится в 50 м от берега моря в центре курортного поселка Кабардинка, расположенного в 10 км от г.Новороссийска и в 12 км от города-курорта Геленджик.
Площадь детского оздоровительного центра составляет 6 га – благоустроенная парковая зона с хвойными деревьями и цветочными клумбами, летняя эстрадная площадка для проведения дискотек и мероприятий фестиваля. На территории центра имеются футбольное поле, оборудованные волейбольная и баскетбольная площадки, напротив каждого корпуса теннисные столы, необходимый спортинвентарь. На первом этаже административного корпуса расположены медицинские кабинеты, на втором и третьем – комнаты для размещения руководителей и сопровождающих (по вашему желанию).
Размещение: Три стационарных трехэтажных корпуса с балконами . Этаж корпуса поделен на два крыла, в каждом крыле по четыре 4х-5ти местные спальные комнаты, оборудованные одноярусными кроватями, прикроватными тумбочками, встроенными шкафами для одежды и личных вещей. Каждое крыло рассчитано на прием 20-25 чел.
Пляж – собственный 2 000 м2 оборудован теневыми навесами, кабинками для переодевания, работает спасательный пост. При выходе на пляж расположены дополнительные душевые и туалеты.
Питание – пятиразовое, организовано в отдельно стоящем двухэтажном стационарном корпусе столовой.
Услуги – в стоимость путевки входит: аккредитация за участие в конкурсе, трансферт (вокзал – ДОЦ – вокзал), проживание, 5 – ти разовое питание, педагогическая и анимационная программа, обзорная экскурсия по г. Геленджик.
Работает опытная команда сотрудников по воспитательной работе, организаторов досуга, решается занятость свободного времени детей. Работают кружки, где дети научатся вышивать, выпиливать, делать модели, мягкие игрушки, аппликации, также демонстрируются кинофильмы, проводятся праздничные мероприятия, приглашаются профессиональные артисты. Оборудована спортивная комната, волейбольная и баскетбольная площадка, футбольное поле, теннисный корт, проводятся спортивные олимпиады для всех возрастных категорий.
Планируется участие творческих коллективов фестиваля – конкурса в карнавале, который ежегодно проходит в июне, в городе – курорте Геленджик.

3. Условия участия:

Для участия в фестивале участники предоставляют заявку в оргкомитет.

Заявки принимаются до 1 июня 2009 г.

по телефону-факсу в Санкт-Петербурге 8-(812)-308 – 06 -03

или по электронной почте: bal-zvezd@mail.ru или nussew@bk.ru

По всем вопросам просим обращаться по телефонам: (812) 308-06-03;

8-911-006-78-47

(директор конкурса Нусс Евгений Викторович)

В фестивале принимают участие: детские и молодежные творческие коллективы и отдельные исполнители в возрасте от 5 до 30 лет.

Участник (солист, коллектив) проживающий по путевке имеет право участвовать в нескольких номинациях с условием предоставления отдельной анкеты – заявки на каждую номинацию, показа в каждом заявленном жанре двух конкурсных выступлений без дополнительной оплаты за номинации.

Каждый участник (коллектив) представляет в заявленной номинации не более двух номеров общей продолжительностью не более 8 минут.

Стоимость путевки: (15 дней, 14 ночей), проживание, 5 – ти разовое питание, трансферт: вокзал – ДОЦ - вокзал, обзорная экскурсия, аккредитация за участие в конкурсе, анимационная программа: 15000 рублей. При группе из 15 человек – руководитель бесплатно.

4. Номинации, жанр и возрастные категории участников конкурса:

Вокал (соло, ансамбль): эстрадный, народный (в том числе фольклор и этнография), джазовое пение. Допускается прописанный или живой БЭК-вокал (соло); не допускается прописанный БЭК-вокал для ансамблей и DOUBLE-вокал (инструментальное или голосовое дублирование основной партии) для солистов. Категории: 5-8 лет, 9-11 лет, 12-14 лет, 15-18 лет, 19-22 лет, 23-30 лет, смешанная группа.

Хореография (соло, ансамбль): классический танец, современные направления, эстрадный танец, MTV – стиль, эстрадно-спортивный танец, народный танец (в том числе этнический и историко-бытовой), народный стилизованный танец, бальный танец (ансамбль). Категории: 5-9 лет, 10-12 лет, 13-15 лет, 16-20 лет, 21-25 лет, 25-30 лет, смешанная группа.

Шоу-группа: младшая (до 10 лет), средняя (11-14 лет), старшая (15-30 лет), смешанная группа.

Театр мод: прет-а-порте, вечерняя одежда, детская, подростковая и тинейджерская одежда, исторический костюм, сценический костюм и т. д. Категории: 5-10 лет, 11-15 лет, 16-20 лет, 21-25 лет, 25-30 лет, смешанная группа.

Инструментальная музыка (ансамбль, соло): ансамбль народных инструментов, духовой оркестр, вокально-инструментальный ансамбль и др. Категории: 8-11 лет, 12-16 лет, 17-25 лет, 25-30 лет, смешанная группа.

Номинация «Профи»: (возраст неограничен): в данной номинации могут принять участие как театральные студии, так и культорганизаторы, работающие в сфере культуры и Домах детского творчества. Для участия необходимо на суд жюри и зрителей представить «Визитную карточку» и игровую программу любой направленности, общей продолжительностью не более 15 минут.

Звуковые носители: CD-R, мини-диск.

Фото и видеосъемка во время проведения конкурса разрешена,

съемка мастер-классов по согласованию с педагогом.

5. Подведение итогов и награждение.

Исполнительское мастерство участников оценивается в каждой номинации и возрастной группе. Участники награждаются: дипломами и кубками обладателя «Гран–при», лауреата I, II, III степеней, дипломанта и участника.

Присуждаются призы и награды для участников конкурса и руководителей коллективов, В ТОМ ЧИСЛЕ БЕСПЛАТНЫЕ ПУТЕВКИ НА МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ КОНКУРС – ФЕСТИВАЛЬ «БАЛТИЙСКОЕ СОЗВЕЗДИЕ» В ГОРОД САНКТ – ПЕТЕРБУРГ!!!

Решение жюри является окончательным и изменению не подлежит.

В состав жюри входят деятели культуры и ведущие педагоги Санкт- Петербурга и Краснодарского края.

Форма оплаты путевки безналичная. При перечислении средств по безналичному расчету назначение формируется следующим образом - «Целевой взнос на Международный конкурс-фестиваль «БАЛтийское соЗВЕЗДие» Геленджик». Невыполнение данного пункта повлечет возврат взноса.

При невозможности перечисления, оплата производится наличным путем в день заезда, по согласованию с оргкомитетом и предоставлением гарантийного письма.

Реквизиты будут предоставлены при подаче заявки.

Бланк анкеты – заявки высылается по вашему запросу.

Контакты:

Телефон: 8 (911) 006 78 47

Телефон/факс 8 (812) 308 06 03




*Международный конкурс-фестиваль

детского и Молодежного творчества творчества

«БАЛтийское соЗВЕЗДие»

Grand - Festival

Санкт-Петербург/ St - Petersburg

18.10.2009 г. - 23.10.2009 г.
*
_Станиславский сказал в свое время «Любите искусство в себе, а не себя в искусстве».

Мы ценим эти слова и осмелимся сказать в дополнении «Мы любим Вас в искусстве!!!»

Наша команда искренне почитает талант своих участников и создаст все условия для реализации их возможностей!!!

Помимо участников конкурса на проект приглашаются организаторы зарубежных фестивалей, арт –директора шоу – программ стран Дальнего зарубежья для знакомства с творчеством наших коллективов и заключения различных предложений._

   1. Цели и задачи: 

Данный фестиваль является главным проектом, подводящий итоги прошедших за год различных региональных и всероссийских наших фестивалей. В конкурсе помимо заявившихся участников принимают участие коллективы получившие специальные награды фестиваля (путевки на данный конкурс).

Фестиваль проводится при поддержке Комитета по культуре и искусству Государственной Думы Российской Федерации, Комитета по культуре администрации города Санкт – Петербурга, Академического Театра Балета им. Л. Якобсона, Международного Фонда содействия «Юнеско», Танцевальной школы «Храпкоff» с целью выявления наиболее талантливых и ярких исполнителей, Раскрытия творческого потенциала детей и молодежи, возрождение самобытного народного художественного творчества, популяризации различных видов и направлений творческой деятельности, повышения профессионального уровня творческих коллективов и отдельных исполнителей, ознакомления руководителей и детей с новыми тенденциями и направлениями в искусстве, педагогике через работу творческих лабораторий, мастер-классов ведущих педагогов России, стран ближнего и дальнего зарубежья. Создания условий для реализации творческого потенциала и возможности творческого общения, организация активного отдыха.

2. Место проведения:

Отель «Санкт-Петербург», расположен в историческом центре города на берегу Невы. Отсюда Вы можете быстро добраться до Эрмитажа, Русского музея, Исаакиевского собора или пешком прогуляться до Петропавловской крепости и Летнего сада. Из окна отеля вы увидите знаменитый крейсер «Аврора» и чудесную панораму города, которая одинаково прекрасна в любое время года. Навигация на Неве прекращается в ноябре месяце, и у участников нашего конкурса есть прекрасная возможность насладиться красотой и величавостью разведения мостов, так как Санкт-Петербург является единственным в мире городом, где это происходит.

Участники конкурса будут проживать в двухместных номерах. В каждом номере все удобства, телефон, телевизор.

Ресторан «Зимний сад», где будет организовано питание участников конкурса расположен на втором этаже отеля, там же расположен концертный зал «Аврора», в котором будут проходить конкурсные выступления участников конкурса. Конкурсные просмотры театральных фестивалей будут проходить в зале «Ротонда» (Академический театр балета им. Л. Якобсона, камерный зал на 100 зрителей, «черный кабинет»)

Концертный зал «Аврора» (одна из лучших площадок Петербурга) на 797 мест позволяет проводить в отеле международные конференции высокого уровня. Зал оснащен всей необходимой современной технической аппаратурой. В концертном зале «Аврора» выступают лучшие музыкальные и танцевальные коллективы, чьи представления привлекают туристов со всего города.

Во время проведения конкурса по вашему желанию будет организовано посещение театров и музеев. Для руководителей творческих коллективов будет предоставлена программа мастер-классов ведущих педагогов Санкт-Петербурга и зарубежья по окончанию которых будут выданы Свидетельства установленного образца. Стоимость мастер-классов составляет 300-400 рублей.


Стоимость путевки составляет 8500 рублей.

Каждое 20 место – бесплатно.

Путевка (6 дней, 5 ночей): трансферт «вокзал – отель «Санкт-Петербург» – вокзал», проживание, питание (завтрак), обзорная экскурсия по ночному Санкт-Петербургу, аккредитация за участие в Конкурсе.

Организованное питание (обед, ужин в ресторане или столовой отеля) можно оговорить при подаче заявки.

Форма оплаты путевки безналичная. При перечислении средств по безналичному расчету назначение формируется следующим образом - «Целевой взнос на Международный конкурс-фестиваль «БАЛтийское соЗВЕЗДие» Санкт-Петербург». Невыполнение данного пункта повлечет возврат взноса.

Просьба предоставлять реквизиты для составления договоров и выставления счетов ЗАРАНЕЕ до прибытия на Конкурс. Оригиналы документов (договор, счет, акт выполненных работ, счет-фактура) будут предоставлены по приезду на Конкурс.

Аккредитация для коллективов Санкт- Петербурга и Ленинградской области составляет:

Программа «Festandart» - Солист- 1100 рублей, ансамбль- 4500 рублей.

Программа «Festeatr» - спектакль до 40 минут – 5500 рублей, более 40 минут – 6500 рублей

3. Условия участия:

Для участия в фестивале участники предоставляют заявку в оргкомитет.

По всем вопросам просим обращаться по телефонам: оргкомитет: (812) 308-06-03

директор конкурса Нусс Евгений Викторович- 8 911 006 78 47

Заявки принимаются до 5 октября 2009г.

по факсу в Санкт-Петербурге 8-(812) 308-06-03 и по электронной почте bal-zvezd@mail.ru

В фестивале принимают участие: детские юношеские и молодежные творческие коллективы и отдельные исполнители в возрасте от 5 до 30 лет.

Участник (солист, коллектив) имеет право участвовать в нескольких номинациях с условием предоставления отдельной анкеты – заявки на каждую номинацию, показа в каждом заявленном жанре двух конкурсных выступлений без дополнительной оплаты за номинации.

Каждый участник (коллектив) представляет не более двух номеров общей продолжительностью не более 8 минут.

Звуковые носители: CD-R, мини-диск.

Фото и видеосъемка во время проведения конкурса разрешена,

съемка мастер-классов по согласованию с педагогом.

4. Номинации, жанр и возрастные категории участников конкурса:

Программа «Festandart»

Вокал (соло, ансамбль): эстрадный, академический, народный (в том числе фольклор и этнография), джазовое пение. Допускается прописанный или живой БЭК-вокал (соло); не допускается прописанный БЭК-вокал для ансамблей и DOUBLE-вокал (инструментальное или голосовое дублирование основной партии) для солистов. Категории: 5-8 лет, 9-11 лет, 12-14 лет, 15-18 лет, 19-22 лет, 23-30 лет, смешанная группа.

Хореография (соло, ансамбль): классический танец, современные направления, эстрадный танец, эстрадно-спортивный танец, MTV – стиль, народный танец (в том числе этнический и историко-бытовой), народный стилизованный танец, бальный танец (ансамбль). Категории: 5-9 лет, 10-12 лет, 13-15 лет, 16-20 лет, 21-25 лет, 25-30 лет, смешанная группа.

Шоу-группа: младшая (до 10 лет), средняя (11-14 лет), старшая (15-30 лет), смешанная группа.

Театр мод: прет-а-порте, вечерняя одежда, детская, подростковая и тинейджерская одежда, исторический костюм, сценический костюм и т. д. Категории: 5-10 лет, 11-15 лет, 16-20 лет, 21-25 лет, 25-30 лет, смешанная группа.

Инструментальная музыка (ансамбль, соло): ансамбль народных инструментов, духовой оркестр и др. Категории: 8-11 лет, 12-16 лет, 17-25 лет, 25-30 лет, смешанная группа.

Номинация «Профи»: (возраст неограничен): в данной номинации могут принять участие культорганизаторы, работающие в сфере культуры и Домах детского творчества. Для участия необходимо на суд жюри и зрителей представить «Визитную карточку» и игровую программу любой направленности, общей продолжительностью не более 15 минут.

Программа «Festeatr»

УСЛОВИЯ УЧАСТИЯ:

Участниками являются творческие коллективы, актеры, режиссеры, балетмейстеры, художники, возраст не ограничен.

РЕГЛАМЕНТ ПРОГРАММЫ:

Номинации:

1. Балетный спектакль: Эстрадный танец, Jazz, Современные направления хореографии: контактная импровизация, Contemporary dance, авторская хореография. ( продолжительность спектакля от 20 до 40 минут)

2. Театр импровизаций: Уличное представление, игровой спектакль. (продолжительность спектакля от 30 до 60 минут)

3. Мюзикл: Музыкальный драматический спектакль, комедийный шоу спектакль, спектакль оперетта, рок-опера (продолжительность спектакля от 60 до 150 минут)

4. Кукольный театр: Спектакль комедийного жанра, драматический спектакль (продолжительность спектакля от 30 до 90 минут)

5. Драматический театр: Спектакль комедийного жанра, драматический спектакль, моноспектакль, пластический спектакль. (продолжительность спектакля от 40 до 150 минут)

6. Спектакли для детей: Драматический спектакль, музыкальный спектакль, театрализованное представление, интерактивный спектакль для детей (продолжительность спектакля от 30 до 90 минут)

Частные номинации для всех категорий:

- Мастерство актера (женская, мужская роль)

- Лучшая режиссура

- Сценография (лучшее оформление спектакля)

- Хореография (хореографическое, пластическое решение спектакля)

- Музыкальное оформление (композитор)

- Нестандартное прочтение классики

- Драматургическая основа (лучший молодой драматург)

5. Подведение итогов и награждение.

Исполнительское мастерство участников оценивается в каждой номинации и возрастной группе. Участники награждаются: дипломами и кубками обладателя «Гран–при», лауреата I, II, III степеней, дипломанта и участника.

Присуждаются специальные призы и награды для участников конкурса и руководителей коллективов, в том числе:

- Путевки и приглашения на проекты проводимые за рубежом.

- Участие лучшего коллектива на федеральной Гранд – Выставке «Лучшие проекты России» (Москва, Дворец съездов).

----------


## vargavolk1

*БАЛтийское соЗВЕЗДие*,
Большое спасибо за токую подробную информацию.

----------


## Людмила Богданова

Добрый день организаторы фестиваля "Балтийское созвездие"!!! Ансамбль народной песни "Сорока" из Великого Новгорода  будет рад принять участие в вашем фестивале в г. Санкт-Петербурге! Просим вас прислать форму заявки на участие в фестивале!!!

----------


## Елена_Прекрасная

Добрый день, организаторы фестиваля "БАЛтийское соЗВЕЗДие". Вокальная группа "Аква" (г. Донецк) будет рада принять участие в Вашем фестивале. Просьба прислать форму заявки на участие на мэйл flood_senoval_@mail.ru или в личную почту на данном сервисе.

----------


## Katrinagape

Дорый день! Мы хотим принять участие в вашем конкурсе-вокал (Украина, Мариуполь). Пришлите пожалуйста заявку на адрес   Katrinagape@rambler.ru

----------


## XonixMuth

РЕГИОНАЛЬНАЯ ОБЩЕСТВЕННАЯ ОРГАНИЗАЦИЯ
МОСКОВСКАЯ ФЕДЕРАЦИЯ ВОСТОЧНОГО ТАНЦА
ПРИ ПОДДЕРЖКЕ  МИНИСТЕРСТВА КУЛЬТУРЫ
ПРАВИТЕЛЬСТВА МОСКВЫ  П  Р О В О Д И Т


 2_ой этап юношеско-детского фестиваля "РАДУГА"
 В рамках фестиваля пройдет кнокурс по Belly dance "ДОРОГА В ОЛИМП".

ВОЗРАСТНЫЕ КАТЕГОРИИ: ДЕТИ и ЮНИОРЫ.

 ДИСЦИПЛИНЫ: КЛАССИКА
                         ФОЛК
                         ШОУ

НОМИНАЦИИ:    СОЛО
                        ДУЭТЫ
                        МАЛЫЕ ГРУППЫ
                        ФОРМЕЙШН
                         ПРОДАКШН


    ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ О КОНКУРСЕ БУДЕТ ВЫВЕШЕНА В КОНЦЕ МАЯ МЕСЯЦА.




    ОРГКОМИТЕТ КОНКУРСА.

----------


## Katrinagape

БАЛтийское соЗВЕЗДие!!!
У меня накопились вопросы: 1) Почему не высылаете образец заявки ?2) Хотелось бы знать почему деньги нельзя привести с собой? 3) Аккридитация только для Ленинградской области (напишите поконкретнее) 4) Кто был на этом конкурсе, или это первый?   Katrinagape@rambler.ru  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 5 часов 27 минут*
БАЛтийское соЗВЕЗДие!!! Нашла наконец положение про конкурс!!! Там написано , что он будет проходить в Сочи в январе2010г. Так где?????????? :flower:

----------

